# Cohutta bear hunt



## dbean43 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm wanting to plan a archery bear hunt in sept. I don't have anyone to go with. So my dad is freaking out about me going alone. I've ordered my topo map from the foresty dept and am planning  to figure out the details where to go when it gets here. I was wondering if any of you local guys up there i could trade numbers with incase I run into any problems or emergencies.  I could at least let someone up around there no where I was going. I know this is a big ask but I don't see any other safe way of going about it. Plus dad ain't having it that I'm just gonna go at it alone. 6hrs from the house solo. I appreciate  yall reading this.


----------



## Gerrik (Jun 20, 2015)

When in September? I'm looking for someone to hunt with myself. Fiancé doesn't like me going it alone.


----------



## Gerrik (Jun 20, 2015)

Or, just plan to attend archery opener with the Bear Camp group. It's not cohutta, but you still have a decent chance of getting a bear or deer. And, there will be folks around to help you drag one, if Ya get lucky.


----------



## dbean43 (Jun 20, 2015)

Um pretty open to whenever. I don't really know what that other hunt is your referring to. I've just been doing research and seemed like cohutta was very successful  in years past. I coming from valdosta. So it's all along drive to me doesn't to much matter where.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ill be hunting in there opening weekend, If you want to hook up 
and go I usually hunt the Sumac Creek drainage, ive killed a couple of bears in there over the years. However I will be scouting the 1st week in August, and this will decide where I hunt either High or Low.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

I will be glad to give you my contact info in case of emergency. The problem is in many locations on the mountain you'll have no cell service.


----------



## dbean43 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks alot guys. I'll definitely  take u up on the contact info. Cell service or not at least it's something. Also as far as sumac creek. I know nothing about the place but I'm reading a good book on stalking bears. It's explaining a bit about elevation. Not sure I quiet got the full grasp of it yet but that's definitely  something I'll need to understand when I get up there. Thanks again  for yall responses and encouragement.  Successful  or not I gotta try this thing out cause it sounds like a blast.


----------



## Gerrik (Jun 23, 2015)

What book are you reading?


----------



## dbean43 (Jun 24, 2015)

I already finished "no bait just bears" and I'm on " the complete guide to black bear hunting " now. Probably standard knowledge for anyone with experience.  But for me I found them both very informative. If anyone knows of any others please share. It's really all I can do right now to gain an edge is read.


----------



## dbean43 (Jun 28, 2015)

Got my nat geo cohutta map in today. wow that's alot to digest for a flat lander whose never hunted north of hannahatchee. If anyone might tell me where to start with what I should be looking for. I sure would appreciate it


----------



## bluedawg1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Get in good shape those mountains can be a tough hike ! Every time i Coonhunt it i swear to never go back but always seem to return?


----------



## PARA1977 (Jun 29, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Got my nat geo cohutta map in today. wow that's alot to digest for a flat lander whose never hunted north of hannahatchee. If anyone might tell me where to start with what I should be looking for. I sure would appreciate it



Great that was a good first step, now about august head up and find some acorns I would start high around Lake 
Conasauga  find a good tributary and start walking and scouting stay close or get a backtracker, it will be safer this way its easy to get lost,


----------



## dbean43 (Jun 29, 2015)

Never heard of a backtracker until now. What a priceless tool for hunting. I love to wander and getting lost helps me learn a place, but a place like that is no joke. I will most definitely  have one of these before sept. Thanks for the info on the tributaries as well. Very helpful! U guys have been very forthcoming. Would of never guessed that being mostly a duck hunter in georgia. Thanks everyone whose commented or pm'd me in regards to my post.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 4, 2015)

The bear guys here are generally very generous. I've had the good fortune of getting to meet, know, and hunt with some of these guys and it has enriched my hunting experience so greatly.
I completely stopped participating in the waterfowl forum over a year ago. There was such incessant negativity, I just about got depressed reading it every day. Even if you had a good, clean hunt, and posted pics of a beautiful dogs and a nice strap of birds, SOMEBODY was going to find some way to criticize you and pick you apart. It was madness. 
Maybe the bear game has a way of chilling a person out. Who knows.
Say, regarding your backtracker, do you guys think that terrain can inhibit the function of this thing by interfereing with the signal?
Also, do you have a smart phone by chance? If so, the Garmin Back Country Navigator Pro app is the best $10.00 you will ever spend in your life. It can change the way you hunt. You get the entire USFS topo map of the entire country, plus sillions of other aireal maps. The entire Chart NF is in there. You can get your mind blown for $10.00.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 4, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> The bear guys here are generally very generous. I've had the good fortune of getting to meet, know, and hunt with some of these guys and it has enriched my hunting experience so greatly.
> I completely stopped participating in the waterfowl forum over a year ago. There was such incessant negativity, I just about got depressed reading it every day. Even if you had a good, clean hunt, and posted pics of a beautiful dogs and a nice strap of birds, SOMEBODY was going to find some way to criticize you and pick you apart. It was madness.
> Maybe the bear game has a way of chilling a person out. Who knows.
> Say, regarding your backtracker, do you guys think that terrain can inhibit the function of this thing by interfereing with the signal?
> Also, do you have a smart phone by chance? If so, the Garmin Back Country Navigator Pro app is the best $10.00 you will ever spend in your life. It can change the way you hunt. You get the entire USFS topo map of the entire country, plus sillions of other aireal maps. The entire Chart NF is in there. You can get your mind blown for $10.00.



I agree Kyle. Most of us are tight lipped on specific locations, but there is a great group of hillbilly's on this forum and a wealth of knowledge to boot.


----------



## craig barnett (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't hunt up there anymore so don't mind sharing information. Start at flat top on blue Ridge side. Alot of bears there. It's alot of walking so be prepared. Carry a two way radio also because phone don't work and you can at least pick up a coonhunter at night.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 5, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> The bear guys here are generally very generous........
> 
> 
> Also, do you have a smart phone by chance? If so, the Garmin Back Country Navigator Pro app is the best $10.00 you will ever spend in your life. It can change the way you hunt. You get the entire USFS topo map of the entire country, plus sillions of other aireal maps. The entire Chart NF is in there. You can get your mind blown for $10.00.


I agree with Kyle on both these points. I've been coming here for years looking for advice/help and everyone is always help in some way. I have yet to connect with a bear myself, but the fault there lies with me( not as much time, out of shape, and bad luck), and not with the advice. 


I am also a huge fan of the back country navigator. It is great, easy to use, and well worth the cost. In fact i have it on my phone and tablet. I use the bigger screen on the tablet to prescout areas, then transfer points to the phone when i go out in the woods. You are able to download and save the maps ahead of time so you can use it with out cell/3g service. Heck even if you loose gps service if you know how to read maps you can still use it like you would a paper map.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jul 22, 2015)

The backtrackers work great never had a problem with signal and I have coon hunted all over the south with them. 





Killer Kyle said:


> The bear guys here are generally very generous. I've had the good fortune of getting to meet, know, and hunt with some of these guys and it has enriched my hunting experience so greatly.
> I completely stopped participating in the waterfowl forum over a year ago. There was such incessant negativity, I just about got depressed reading it every day. Even if you had a good, clean hunt, and posted pics of a beautiful dogs and a nice strap of birds, SOMEBODY was going to find some way to criticize you and pick you apart. It was madness.
> Maybe the bear game has a way of chilling a person out. Who knows.
> Say, regarding your backtracker, do you guys think that terrain can inhibit the function of this thing by interfereing with the signal?
> Also, do you have a smart phone by chance? If so, the Garmin Back Country Navigator Pro app is the best $10.00 you will ever spend in your life. It can change the way you hunt. You get the entire USFS topo map of the entire country, plus sillions of other aireal maps. The entire Chart NF is in there. You can get your mind blown for $10.00.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 22, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> The bear guys here are generally very generous. I've had the good fortune of getting to meet, know, and hunt with some of these guys and it has enriched my hunting experience so greatly.
> I completely stopped participating in the waterfowl forum over a year ago. There was such incessant negativity, I just about got depressed reading it every day. Even if you had a good, clean hunt, and posted pics of a beautiful dogs and a nice strap of birds, SOMEBODY was going to find some way to criticize you and pick you apart. It was madness.
> Maybe the bear game has a way of chilling a person out. Who knows.
> Say, regarding your backtracker, do you guys think that terrain can inhibit the function of this thing by interfereing with the signal?
> Also, do you have a smart phone by chance? If so, the Garmin Back Country Navigator Pro app is the best $10.00 you will ever spend in your life. It can change the way you hunt. You get the entire USFS topo map of the entire country, plus sillions of other aireal maps. The entire Chart NF is in there. You can get your mind blown for $10.00.



If you're not using a Droid, you can spend $12 and get the GPS Kit app for your IPhone. 

It's just as good as the Back Country App. I used the Back Country App on my old Droid. Both are a no brainer once you learn to use them.


----------



## dbean43 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I went ahead and bought the bushnell backtracker hunting edition. Going squirrel hunting for my birthday up at hannahatchee wma to try it out. I Know The Place Pretty Good So I'm Gonna Give it some tracking to do chasing squirrels probably the most fun hunting I've ever done is chasing squirrels in a giant oak bottom but that's getting off topic. Appreciate all the help and advice. Anyone know what kinda temps yall will have up there I'm planning for the Monday after the opener. Not sure what to pack?


----------



## clownbird (Jul 22, 2015)

i usually have to power my verizon/droid off when i go into the 'hut else the 'searching for service' will drain my battery.  i also have the backcountry and love it.  just know that unless you put your phone on airplane mode or something similar, you may find it dead when you go to use it.  i'd turn it off when i left the pavement and turn it on when i got ready to use BC.  but that's just me and my junk.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jul 25, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Thanks guys. I went ahead and bought the bushnell backtracker hunting edition. Going squirrel hunting for my birthday up at hannahatchee wma to try it out. I Know The Place Pretty Good So I'm Gonna Give it some tracking to do chasing squirrels probably the most fun hunting I've ever done is chasing squirrels in a giant oak bottom but that's getting off topic. Appreciate all the help and advice. Anyone know what kinda temps yall will have up there I'm planning for the Monday after the opener. Not sure what to pack?


I will be very warm in bow season, horse flys and deer flys will drive you crazy, so be prepared if you go up on grassy it will be the coolest and I think if there is water that's where I would go.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 27, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Thanks guys. I went ahead and bought the bushnell backtracker hunting edition. Going squirrel hunting for my birthday up at hannahatchee wma to try it out. I Know The Place Pretty Good So I'm Gonna Give it some tracking to do chasing squirrels probably the most fun hunting I've ever done is chasing squirrels in a giant oak bottom but that's getting off topic. Appreciate all the help and advice. Anyone know what kinda temps yall will have up there I'm planning for the Monday after the opener. Not sure what to pack?



Speaking of which, my birthday is August 13th, so I always feel like squirrel season is my birthday gift every year. It is the first of the fall seasons and means big game is just around the corner. 
Pack water. It will be hot. My kit is usually like this:
Extra camo (and dry) shirt to change into after the one I was hiking in is soaked in sweat), one zip lock bag with TP, and one with three scent killer wipes to wipe off with before I put on my clean, dry shirt. Cliff bars (try packing a 220 lb bear out by yourself over the course of two trips and over 7 mi covered, and you'll understand the importance of fuel and calories). Headlamp, spare batteries, back up headlamp, butchering kit including knives, saw, trash bags, two cloth laundry bags, and if I'm hunting in close,a small tarp. I'll ditch the tarp if I'm hunting more than 1 mile in. I carry a 9volt batt with an IR Firefly for night signaling in case searchers are searching for me at night. I carry a zippo, fire starting materials, and an emergency foil blanket (think you can't get hypothermia in September? Ask FM Bear on this forum about the time we were both shaking uncontrollably with chattering teeth at 3,200' one September bear hunt together. I literally had to break out the survival blanket and have learned the importance if carrying one in the case of an unexpected front, storm, or broken leg and over night stay in the woods). I also carry my phone, water, an ultralight stool, camo face paint, spandex camo cloves, neck gaiter/facemask, a length of 550 chord to bind a bear's feet and make a drag with.
I pack heavy because 90% of the time my hunting takes me 2+ miles from the vehicle, and I'd rather kill a bear, deer, or hog and butcher it on the spot rather than hiking 2 mi back to get a kit and then 2 mi back to the animal. Way too much wasted time and energy.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a Bushnell Backtracker that I will give to someone coming up to hunt Cohutta that is unfamiliar with the area. Pickup in Chatsworth. First I'll take it, gets it.


----------



## dbean43 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool deal freak mighty kind of u to offer that up. Awesome checklist kyle,  will certainly follow it to a T. Mine b days the 16th. So I never stay out late or drink. So I can hit the woods at first light. Switching to a .22 this yr to make it more challenging on  myself. Iron sights to probably. It'll be 100 degrees outside but we'll worth it to hit the woods in what feels like forever.


----------



## keiths04 (Jul 29, 2015)

Me and some friends will be up there the first week of season let me know if you need something.


----------



## Minister of Meat (Aug 1, 2015)

dbean43, best of luck.  Heading up for my first bear hunt in October, as well.  Gonna try the scout-during-archery approach before the October hunt.  As a flat lander, I've been throwing kettle bells in my pack and trying to put in a few miles a day.  I'll have a red backpack so say "hi" if you see me.

Killer Kyle, I started researching the forums concerning bear about a year ago and your posts are very informative.  I would appreciate your perspective on hunter pressure in Cohutta and which is best if I'm planning to go Thr-Sun:  camp as I hunt or keep a base camp and set out from there each day?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 10, 2015)

Minister of Meat said:


> dbean43, best of luck.  Heading up for my first bear hunt in October, as well.  Gonna try the scout-during-archery approach before the October hunt.  As a flat lander, I've been throwing kettle bells in my pack and trying to put in a few miles a day.  I'll have a red backpack so say "hi" if you see me.
> 
> Killer Kyle, I started researching the forums concerning bear about a year ago and your posts are very informative.  I would appreciate your perspective on hunter pressure in Cohutta and which is best if I'm planning to go Thr-Sun:  camp as I hunt or keep a base camp and set out from there each day?



Hey minister, apologies for the delayed response. I didn't see this comment until just today. I think hands down, Cohutta has less hunting pressure, especially during firearms hunts, than Chattahoochee. Just think about this fact:  you can fit FOUR Chattahoochee WMA's inside ONE Cohutta WMA. Chattahoochee is 25% of Cohutta's size. That makes a big difference in hunting pressure.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 10, 2015)

Most years for the early Cohutta hunt you're looking at less than 4 hunters per sq mile.


----------



## flyingk9 (Aug 31, 2015)

dbean43....I'm from Thomasville and plan to be up there with another buddy the weekend of the 18th.  It'll be our first time hunting there, but it's got to be better than Dixon WMA over in the swamp that we've hunted the past 3 years.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know. If you're looking for bucks, the yield will be about the same on Cohutta as Dixon. Chances are you can grow bigger bucks on Dixon. You might go weeks here without seeing a deer.


----------



## dbean43 (Aug 31, 2015)

Waycross is just too flat and hot for me to enjoy it so soon in the yr. I'm basically just going for the adventure myself. Hope to get on 1 but we'll have to see. 18th sounds like a good time to go though.


----------



## flyingk9 (Sep 1, 2015)

We had the same experience in the early season at Dixon as well.  Hot, humid, and big ole skeeters.  We've been hunting over there for 3 years for bear.  Lots of sign, but never cut hair on one.  The deer were incidental, and we took 3 the last time we hunted it, but the purpose for going over there was for bear.  Plenty of bigger deer here at the house.  We're gonna try Cohutta this year, and welcome the change of scenery, and hopefully cooler temps in the early season.


----------

